# dnp 125mg 3 week run....



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

As title says really being cutting natty for 7 weeks, Now time for low dose dnp for test run to finnish.

I no its a strange time of year for this but I like to be different, And as I am a night lorry driver im thinking cooler temps to test myself on dnp.

Anyway got my vit c and e in cheque will be smashing water down, And diet in good to go.

I am currently sitting at 185IBS around 18% fat and am looking for abs and leg deffo buy the end of cycle.

I have been natty for a year now (we had our first baby) so will be back on gear in early feb. Anyway just looking for peoples experience in low dose dnp cycles (i wont be ramping) .

cheers in advance good people :-D


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

There are a few threads on this here. 125mg is a good dose and you will lose well, whether to the point of abs from 18% is debatable. Here is one such thread from the last couple of days:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/247764-long-term-dnp-usage-2.html#post4665134


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

This is the perfect time of year for dnp! 125mg leaves me warm but not unmanageably so like 250mg


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

bensation said:


> As title says really being cutting natty for 7 weeks, Now time for low dose dnp for test run to finnish.
> 
> I no its a strange time of year for this but I like to be different, And as I am a night lorry driver im thinking cooler temps to test myself on dnp.
> 
> ...


DNP will no help you grow legs if you dont have any 

125mg is great- no sides for me ( and when i started i was your weight) and good fatloss... just dont be tempted to ramp up the dose.. you dont need to feel it for it to be working


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

people say DNP is muscle sparing,

but I have seen experiences in others that shows otherwise,

wouldnt personally touch DNP or T3 without 200mg+ test

...not that i'd touch dnp anyway lol


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> DNP will no help you grow legs if you dont have any
> 
> You mean leutenant dan (forest gump) didnt get his new legs using dnp? Damn!
> 
> 125mg is great- no sides for me ( and when i started i was your weight) and good fatloss... just dont be tempted to ramp up the dose.. you dont need to feel it for it to be working


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

That there is a good post cheers! Ive read alot of people saying they ramped after 5 days etc. Its note my style I want a steadyer loss, im doing it more out of curiosity I think than results if that makes sense. Just nice to no if somethings needed as part of the old tool box or not.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> people say DNP is muscle sparing,
> 
> but I have seen experiences in others that shows otherwise,
> 
> ...


Ive got some tbol in the cupboard but as im as skeptical about dnp as you I think I would rather just try it alone.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

No where we can mention as they pretty much all sell aas as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> No where we can mention as they pretty much all sell aas as well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Could you pm me?


So your here to find a supplier for dnp then yeah? Lmao.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So your here to find a supplier for dnp then yeah? Lmao.


What makes you think mate? The two threads now asking for it and taking no interest in people trying to help out in advise lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So your here to find a supplier for dnp then yeah? Lmao.


Yea I'd rather have someone recommend then die by experimenting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> What makes you think mate? The two threads now asking for it and taking no interest in people trying to help out in advise lol


Yeah Hahahaha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Yea I'd rather have someone recommend then die by experimenting


So you understand death is a risk then? can you explain to use what you know about this drug and why you have decided to use it because regardless of what we all say, you will end up using it, when people decide on something it seems that all others opinions go out the window (even those very very experienced on the drug, some of which have already tried to help you, for you to just completely disregard and ignore what they said).

Do you train?

What's your diet like, an example of a days eating for example?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you understand death is a risk then? can you explain to use what you know about this drug and why you have decided to use it because regardless of what we all say, you will end up using it, when people decide on something it seems that all others opinions go out the window (even those very very experienced on the drug, some of which have already tried to help you, for you to just completely disregard and ignore what they said).
> 
> Do you train?
> 
> What's your diet like, an example of a days eating for example?


Yes I understand death is a risk when taken improperly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Yes I understand death is a risk when taken improperly


So again you've completely ignored all my questions and attempt to help. Good luck with it. I won't waste any more of my time.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Yes I understand death is a risk when taken improperly


so that's all you know about dnp?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> So again you've completely ignored all my questions and attempt to help. Good luck with it. I won't waste any more of my time.


I replied in your other post


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> I've been training for a year ,
> 
> I lift weights I'm at my bodies peak for weight loss I've tried different fat burners and thermogenics and appetite suppressants but they don't help.
> 
> ...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Which paper do you work for officer


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Could you pm me?


You can't use the pm system yet

And it's still against the rules, as they also will sell AAS or GH, this isn't a source board.

Plus I can't see anyone wanting to give u Dnp source without some background

Id never use the stuff, all it does is put u in huge cal deficit, catabolic, I'd make my own cal deficit from diet or cardio


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

THIS STUFF NEEDS RESPECT! Ive been on for 8 days now and the sides are insane. For me even at low dose I feel crap.

If you havent even reserched dnp enough to no were to get it, Then you aint researched it enough to use it. Ive used aas, ph's and all the horrid sides put together. aint as bad as this stuff. To be fair im running low carb under80g a day, But still its harsh. I would seriously think of all other options before getting this train.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

bensation said:


> THIS STUFF NEEDS RESPECT! Ive been on for 8 days now and the sides are insane. For me even at low dose I feel crap.
> 
> If you havent even reserched dnp enough to no were to get it, Then you aint researched it enough to use it. Ive used aas, ph's and all the horrid sides put together. aint as bad as this stuff. To be fair im running low carb under80g a day, But still its harsh. I would seriously think of all other options before getting this train.


Harsh sides at 125mg? Such as? I'd have thought there would be no issue at that dose, especially in the winter.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

MrLulz said:


> Harsh sides at 125mg? Such as? I'd have thought there would be no issue at that dose, especially in the winter.


The heat aint the problem just after a while it makes me feel lacking! Energy, workouts are ridiculous. My achilles in my right ankle is facked. Mood swings worse than a teenage girl!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ This. 125mg may not sound a lot but it speeds up your metabolism and by about day 6 you feel like you would if you were in a constant jog. I live on the 3rd floor and after a week on 125mg of DNP and it's like I'm walking up the stairs with a 20kg plate strapped to my back.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Im sure this is how freddy mercury felt the last few months of his life!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

m575 said:


> Which paper do you work for officer


x2!!!!!!

have been told by a dnp supplier that the fuzz is going on forums asking for dnp supply&#8230;getting contact then tracking them down. don't give in guys!!!!! this person is hot as hell!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

as for dnp cycles here my input.

done many cycles of dnp. 1st cycle did for 17weeks straight lost 4 stone of fat! and didn't even diet lol&#8230;

currently on week 6 (new cycle) 125mg per day (mr hacks). i can only use it in winter. even 125mg is to much for me in summer ect but in winter i can run it no problem!

t3 50mcg/ed from week 2. plenty of vit c, tell you what helps massively with the heat is electrolytes, i get the tablets off my protein. 3x per day works wonders! couldn't run dnp without it.

i get a little carb cravings but sibutramine just half a tab per day stops that instantly!

dnp also makes me very tired and feel knackerd all the time, but nothing a t5 can't sort out


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Fack I have literally just shat my self! Was asleep ( work nights) woke up in a puddle of sweat. I could not breath properly and I think gave myself a panic attack. So got up hand on chest to feel my heart going mental, got water and flew on the treadmill to check the pulse monitor. I was sitting at 88, Im starting to think maybe ending my cycle, amyone else had this? I really panicked!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

How much are you using and how long have you been taking it for? 125mg a day increases my resting heart rate by around 10 bpm (55 to 65). I did take 250mg once but even after 1 day it was too much and my HR was in the mid-70's. DNP will increase your metabolism so an increased HR is likely to be a side effect of this. I find the diuretic effect of DNP also reduces my BP so I keep an eye on this as well as I already take BP meds.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I managed to catch a cold from work whilst taking 250 a day and basically soaked the bed/mattress 3 days in a row after stopping...

How many days are you in it takes a week to get going and it does impact on breathing , but getting panicky would ramp your hearrate


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I managed to catch a cold from work whilst taking 250 a day and basically soaked the bed/mattress 3 days in a row after stopping...
> 
> How many days are you in it takes a week to get going and it does impact on breathing , but getting panicky would ramp your hearrate


14 days in im 10Ibs lighter but waking up like that was scary!


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Still @ 125mg ed.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

The breathing thing does make me wonder as supposedly 125 is pretty low- and I found an interesting thing on a site dated 2001 - so I'm sure they won't mind me nicking it

"The higher the amount of fat you burn/day , the lower

the RQ(Respiratory quotient)

RQ ranges from 0.7(Almost 90% fat-burning)

to 1.0(100% carb-burning)

With dnp - dinitrophenol - , the RQ stays at 0.7 and you get the

same symptoms as you would get at high

-altitude(low-oxygen) hence heavy breathing.

The lower the RQ=More carbon dioxide being released.

Not dangerous at all. This is also what happens in

ketogenic type diets when entering ketosis."

Which probably may also explain why I get the strange taste in my mouth that you get on atkins/Keto diets.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Dudeofdoom said:


> The breathing thing does make me wonder as supposedly 125 is pretty low- and I found an interesting thing on a site dated 2001 - so I'm sure they won't mind me nicking it
> 
> "The higher the amount of fat you burn/day , the lower
> 
> ...


Good post, Yea the wierd burnt like taste is nasty asell.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

bensation said:


> 14 days in im 10Ibs lighter but waking up like that was scary!


That's great loss. What's your carb intake like - low/medium/high?


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

MrLulz said:


> That's great loss. What's your carb intake like - low/medium/high?


Low mate havnt been over 30g. But have had to rely on lucasade a couple of times.


----------

